# the TM strikes again



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

another Craigs list pick up........all cars are near mint, nothing cut/missing, except the tjet red GTO, its missing a rear bumper and has a slightly bowed passenger side window post. all magna traction chassis complete and running.
New flex track in box and 16-15" straights, not one broken tab!!!!
Incredible.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice score!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I need the Petty Roadrunner if you are thinking of selling it. Also, the AFX Thunderbird (love that boxy old bird). :thumbsup:

Wish my Craigslist would have some cool stuff on it.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You are catching up, Ed!:thumbsup: SWEET!
WTG Mrs Ed!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice score again!!!!!!!! Dangit big daddy!! I hear ya Joez... Craigslist here is pretty lame to begin with, and mostly the same ads for junk recycled every week.. Way to go Seth's Mommy!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Can I get your Wife to surf for me too?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

DANG ED...I'm moving to where you live. Nice score. Looks like Mrs. Ed is a keeper.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Extraordinary finds.

You got yourself a real keeper, and the cars aren't too bad either.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just another thought Ed.... Momma banned you from Ebay for a spell.. You think she may have some sort of ESP??? I mean, this is her 2nd decent haul off of craigslist... Just wondering.. Someday I will find my good fortune..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ed,
You know, Santa is gonna have to really step up this coming Christmas if this keeps up. Great find, lmk if you dump some AFXes. I'm looking for a Monza.
:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Yeah we got a great big Convoy Trucking through the night..ain't it a beautiful site.*

kEWL Ed,

Smokey and the AFX Express setup. I got one of those for Christmas as a kid and then used my Christmas money to by another one. You can never have enough AFX blinky Cop cars and Semi Trucks.

Bob...did it come with the green and orange lane stickers...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

no lane stickers, but there was a postcard to send your address to recieve free lane stickers, as they where out of stock when packaged, The Aurora warrenty card was there too.

this set was 150.00, 16 cars total, the tracks/extra tracks, no shipping. It was a nice deal, great guy too.

If anyone has an original gto rear bumper gimme a yell, its the only thing that was missing.


----------



## Abominus (Dec 25, 2004)

What does TM stand for?

Chris


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*track manager*/ n /: 1.wife 2. cincher of purse strings 3. initiator of 
project kaiboshes 4. she who allows us to play wif lil' cars.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Let's not forget "Task Manager", And my wife's personal favorite.."The Master"


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

funny i always thought it meant"task master"mow the lawn you have had enough track time,etc...


----------

